# Adventure Time.



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 1, 2013)

I have just discovered this. It's mathematical!
I was looking for something that me and my daughter could both watch and enjoy together. I have found myself watching far more of it than she does. 
The backstory segments really make it quite interesting, I hope they keep going down that route. They seem to put quite a bit of stuff in there for the fanboys/girls. 
I was reading about it today. Judging by some of the history sections there was a nuclear event in the early 80s.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 1, 2013)

It's fucking weird. I prefer Gumball.


----------



## cdg (Apr 1, 2013)

It is pretty strange, similar kind of thing to sponge job.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 1, 2013)

It's awesome.  It gets better each season too. 

I particularly like the ice kings  tragic backstory.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 2, 2013)

Well i guess i kill all threads on animation.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 2, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> It's awesome. It gets better each season too.
> 
> I particularly like the ice kings tragic backstory.


 
Me too.

Actually quite moving, and somehow not out of place on a childrens show.

I like how the alternate universes give you more of an idea of what actually happened to the world a 1000 years ago.
I guess we will find out at some point what involvement some of the eternal characters had in that.

I am really pleased they didn't hit the reset button after every show. Adventure Time proves that doing a 'reset' is far less interesting and probably unnecessary. Finns age is stated now and then and he is actually growing up (he started at 12 and now he is 14 or 15). People move house and relationships change. I'm glad there is an imaginative show like this that evolves and can be enjoyed by and capture the imagination of kids.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 2, 2013)

Last weeks episode simon and marcy was a great one too.    
It reminds me of why when i was in america i felt the only station that didn't insult my intelligence was the cartoon network

i'm waiting for a good copy of last nights


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 2, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Last weeks episode simon and marcy was a great one too.
> It reminds me of why when i was in america i felt the only station that didn't insult my intelligence was the cartoon network
> 
> i'm waiting for a good copy of last nights


Yes, that was a good one.
I am very new to this (maybe a week).
So I am sort of watching them a bit all over the place.
The first one I ever saw was the opening of series 5. Not logically the best introduction, but I think it was for me. I was hooked straight away.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 2, 2013)

i think it really starts kicking in around season 3   season 1 and 2 are good  but i think it's always getting better.

i liked  that it started off quite innocent  and  random  but then  just kept dropping little  hits of  weirdness and darkness.  
you had comic villiens  who suddenly get tragic backstories etc


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 2, 2013)

Have you watched Bravest Warriors? It's kind of ok.


----------



## Old Gergl (Apr 2, 2013)

I love it. Some great stories and characters.

Marceline the Vampire Queen:


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 2, 2013)

How does Marceline have a dad if she was being looked after by Simon after/during the mushroom war?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 2, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Have you watched Bravest Warriors? It's kind of ok.


 
just found it.... it's.... kind of ok so far

simular recipies  but not so much spark


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 2, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> How does Marceline have a dad if she was being looked after by Simon after/during the mushroom war?


 
He family is a bit of a mystery

same with the vampire bit. she doesn't have bite marks or teeth at that point in time.

we only ever get glimpses of the past.

Her dad is only in about two episodes. all we know is he rules the nightosphere and likes eating souls..... and chips


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 2, 2013)

I quite liked the memory donk


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 2, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> He family is a bit of a mystery
> 
> same with the vampire bit. she doesn't have bite marks or teeth at that point in time.
> 
> we only ever get glimpses of the past.


 
She has fangs and ears as a kid though.


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 2, 2013)

Really glad this has finally arrived on Netflix. Brilliant stuff. (only season one so far, alas)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 2, 2013)

but doesn't fly and walks in the sun...

it might just be for plot convenience  but   who knows


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 2, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> just found it.... it's.... kind of ok so far


after watching all of season one i upgrade it from kind of ok to sort of good.  nice moments.   meeds more .


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 2, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> after watching all of season one i upgrade it from kind of ok to sort of good. nice moments. meeds more .


 
Yes. It's a bit of fun in the right direction.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 2, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> but doesn't fly and walks in the sun...
> 
> it might just be for plot convenience but who knows


 
Probably to make it recognizably Marcy?

So she is orphaned maybe during the mushroom war.
Apparently she is half demon.
Somehow her family are still alive in the future and at some point she gets turned into a vampire.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 2, 2013)

there are a lot of similarities between the shows


----------



## killer b (Apr 2, 2013)

oh, i saw some of this at a friends house last week. liked it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 2, 2013)

W.T.F


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 2, 2013)

It's all pure poetry.


----------



## killer b (Apr 2, 2013)

the dog is voiced by bender off of futurama apparently?


----------



## Old Gergl (Apr 2, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 2, 2013)

yeah it's noticeable. but works.  they are surprisingly similar.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 2, 2013)

killer b said:


> the dog is voiced by bender off of futurama apparently?


 
John DiMagio yes.
I like it, the dog is like a chilled bender, and the more benders on TV the better.


----------



## captainmission (Apr 2, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I was looking for something that me and my daughter could both watch and enjoy together. I have found myself watching far more of it than she does.


 
How old is your daughter? Cos i've often wonder kid friendly the show is at times. Like some of the stuff set in the nightosphere is pretty screwed up.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 2, 2013)

captainmission said:


> How old is your daughter? Cos i've often wonder kid friendly the show is at times. Like some of the stuff set in the nightosphere is pretty screwed up.


5.6


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Apr 2, 2013)

Do you also watch regular show, which I find equally as good as Adventure time (when watching with the kids of course...)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 2, 2013)

I have seen one episode. It was ok but seemed far more run of the mill cartoon network fare.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 4, 2013)

Jesus, this weeks is a bit odd in places.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 4, 2013)

Instead of the normal team it was bought to you by this guy.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 4, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Jesus, this weeks is a bit odd in places.




ITIHTM


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 4, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> ITIHTM


 
Princess Bubblegum seems to get a bit unexpectedly overexcited with her hand this week as well. 

I favourite it is Jake reminiscing about the good times he had with his arm.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 24, 2013)

This weeks Princess ep wasn't great but last weeks BMO lost was awesome from start to finish.
I love BMO and football.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 14, 2013)

We have been devouring this. It's spectacular. More creativity in each 10 minute story than in a whole season of some other shows. Even incidental characters who are on screen for half a second before being killed (things die all the time!) are fully designed and unlike anything you've seen before. About 3/4 through season 2 and apparently it gets _better?!?!_ Bring it on


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 14, 2013)

Crispy said:


> We have been devouring this. It's spectacular. More creativity in each 10 minute story than in a whole season of some other shows. Even incidental characters who are on screen for half a second before being killed (things die all the time!) are fully designed and unlike anything you've seen before. About 3/4 through season 2 and apparently it gets _better?!?!_ Bring it on


 
Better. Oh yes.
I started on season five and then did a bit of one, then four, then three and now I am just finishing off two before sadly doing the very last of series one.
Five is fantastic, they really get going into the mythology of it all in four and five.
I did not really enjoy last weeks episode though.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 18, 2014)

Soooo.  NO TONGUES!
Season 5 finale. 
Somehow it's not quite as exciting a revelation as I had hoped, though it may begin to shed light on other aspects of the show if it is seen through. 
After the Betty ep I was hoping the double would have been something a bit more interesting than lemon hope. 

Anyway now I guess we have to wait months and months for new ones now. Bah. 
In only found out about it at the beginning of season 5 so I have spoilt for episodes, but now I have run out (bar a few that are not on the internets).


----------



## killer b (Mar 18, 2014)

My friend burned them all for martha, and she's become obsessed. Wilbur likes it too, but sometimes finds it a bit scary and comes and hides. all good either way.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 18, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Soooo.  NO TONGUES!
> Season 5 finale.
> Somehow it's not quite as exciting a revelation as I had hoped, though it may begin to shed light on other aspects of the show if it is seen through.
> After the Betty ep I was hoping the double would have been something a bit more interesting than lemon hope.
> ...


Nope, season 6 starts April 21st


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 18, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Nope, season 6 starts April 21st


Yusss. 

I want another cool double like Jake the Dog and Finn the human.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 19, 2014)

My mates all wank off over this..... is it not for kids?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 19, 2014)

sim667 said:


> My mates all wank off over this..... is it not for kids?


Yes, and also for adults. It's very imaginative, funny, warm-hearted yet also sometimes sad, not afraid to show death or tragedy, and covers some serious topics.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 19, 2014)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> Do you also watch regular show, which I find equally as good as Adventure time (when watching with the kids of course...)



Regular Show is superior imo - find the characters more in line with my generation (VHS, 80s arcade machines, rap music).


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 22, 2014)

i kida wanted betty  to be a two parter


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 22, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> Regular Show is superior imo - find the characters more in line with my generation (VHS, 80s arcade machines, rap music).



i've not seen it  so i can't say your worng


but your wrong


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 22, 2014)

sim667 said:


> My mates all wank off over this.....



they need better animated porn


----------



## wiskey (Mar 22, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Yes, and also for adults. It's very imaginative, funny, warm-hearted yet also sometimes sad, not afraid to show death or tragedy, and covers some serious topics.


Might try werv on it. 

Is it still on Netflix?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 22, 2014)

warning.

the first season though decet  doesn't  prepare you  for what happens in the show.


i don't think we really fully got  just what the show was going to d  up to  eisodes like the litch   and  the reveal of simon's back story


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 22, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> Regular Show is superior imo - find the characters more in line with my generation (VHS, 80s arcade machines, rap music).


I like the regular show but it is something completely different. Did you know that mark Hamill is the voice of skips?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 7, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I like the regular show but it is something completely different. Did you know that mark Hamill is the voice of skips?



the yeti? no i didn't!!
i do like Chips and Muscle Man - funniest characters on the show.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 7, 2014)

Having now watched most of the first two seasons I have to say while the show has its highlights it doesn't have that same scope as adventure time.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 8, 2014)

I only like Adventure Time when the Ice King makes an appearance...
He's like Muscle Man of The Regular Show...


----------



## slightlytouched (Apr 14, 2014)

Ice King and LSP are my favs, LSP should be in it more.......and Regular Show got my seal of approval when they paid homage to Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure and also featured Hangin' Tough by NKOTB!! Showing my age now!!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 22, 2014)

Holy shit

season 6  opening  double bill


fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck

i won't  spoil  anything  foor those  who havn't  seen it  yet   but  man.	this  is  one  of the  big ones


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 22, 2014)

Is this available in any on demand type service?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 22, 2014)

BoxRoom said:


> Is this available in any on demand type service?


I think netflix only has the first 3 seasons. iTunes has more up-to-date episodes but they're a-la-cart and some are missing. TOrrents are the only way to be current and complete.


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 22, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I think netflix only has the first 3 seasons. iTunes has more up-to-date episodes but they're a-la-cart and some are missing. TOrrents are the only way to be current and complete.


Ta!
I have Netflix and it only had 2 seasons alas.
Will certainly not attempt any other methods


----------



## Crispy (Apr 23, 2014)

Season 6 episodes 1+2

Wow! Bit good that


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 23, 2014)

Watched 'em last night. Cor!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 23, 2014)

"I'm just going to the store"


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 23, 2014)

Kids shows can  well be  dark  but	that episode was riding the limit.  

even stuff with  simon   is  a little more  upbeat


----------



## Anju (Apr 24, 2014)

BoxRoom said:


> Is this available in any on demand type service?



You can watch all the episodes on www.watchcartoononline.com - Regular show as well - If you have a tablet just long press the play button and you can download the episode. There are sometimes 2 players and one is good enough quality to stream to a big TV.

Both are entertaining shows but I prefer Adventure Time as it is more complex/interesting, and it keeps my kids away from mind numbing Nickelodeon teen shows.

Anju


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 15, 2014)

baby is building a tower into space...


fucking cold.


----------



## Crispy (May 15, 2014)

There was a bit of a dip in quality in S5, but so far S6 has been golden. It's the 10 minute format that keeps it fresh I think. Forces them to trim all the fat off the stories.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 15, 2014)

Watched the first 4 episodes of season 1 the other day. 

Does it get any better? Coz it was shite.


----------



## Crispy (May 15, 2014)

It gets better, but it was good to start with, you HEARTLESS ROBOT


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 15, 2014)

The show slowly layers itself. What starts of as silly d&d style adventures in  a wacky magical kingdom drips hints that nothing is quite as straight forward as it seems.  

But this does happen very slowly.   Lots of people  are kinda turned off by the early episodes.

I honestly think quite a lot of season one is mediocre.  Especially for the first time viewer.


----------



## maya (Jun 6, 2014)

The Ice King parts his beard in the middle and flaps it like little wings to fly, always cracks me up.


----------



## captainmission (Jun 6, 2014)

Did Finn just looses his virginity to lsp?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 9, 2014)

captainmission said:


> Did Finn just looses his virginity to lsp?


I wondered that. 
He certainly lost his flower.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 9, 2014)

I watched Army of Darkness last night, and could not help but notice many similaritys. 
Portals through time and dimentions, the undead evil, a gung ho hero, missing arm (same one) and even stolen lines -  "gimme some sugar" suddenly stuck out like a sore thumb. 

. . 
And the necronomicron quite closely resembles the enchiridion.


----------



## maya (Jun 9, 2014)

these are quite good actually, AT song covers:


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 9, 2014)

maya said:


> these are quite good actually, AT song covers:



I saw those a while back and was disappointed that they didn't have my favorite track , the duet between marsalline and the ice king. That song brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 9, 2014)

captainmission said:


> Did Finn just looses his virginity to lsp?


how does that even work?

shudder


----------



## Thora (Jun 9, 2014)

Hmm... my 3 year old watches this but after reading this thread I'm not sure how suitable it is


----------



## Crispy (Jun 9, 2014)

Thora said:


> Hmm... my 3 year old watches this but after reading this thread I'm not sure how suitable it is


Any "adult themes" are well hidden, but sometimes it's mildly scary. It's rated PG on cartoon network, so you should watch it with her and make your own mind up


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah, the kids really wouldn't get any of the adult stuff. I think it is a positively healthy influence on my six year old. Three might be a bit young though, bit too scarey.


----------



## Lord Hugh (Jun 14, 2014)

Have you noticed that we are birds now?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 15, 2014)

Lord Hugh said:


> Have you noticed that we are birds now?


Guest episode again. Nice to see something different but I want the story.


----------



## Lord Hugh (Jun 15, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Guest episode again. Nice to see something different but I want the story.


I've had their version of this in my head every few minutes since I saw it.


----------



## maya (Jun 18, 2014)

"weeeeeee aaaaaaaaaaare plaaaaaaaants.... aaa daaaay iiiiiis shoooooort" ... awesome!


----------



## magneze (Jun 18, 2014)

The episode with zombies is brilliant. I think it's the first one?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 29, 2014)

I think I am kind of full on in love with Marceline.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 29, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> I think I am kind of full on in love with Marceline.


re: Marceline & PB

You may now rub your thighs.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 29, 2014)

When is a new one coming out? Ffs


----------



## Crispy (Sep 29, 2014)

Grrrr. tell me about it.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 30, 2014)

My 4.5 year old loves this. I have never been sure about its suitability but too he loves it so let it be, glad that other children watch it. It has made him talk like an American teenager though.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 30, 2014)

I think the show has excellent values and I will get my children on it just as soon as they're old enough to enjoy it


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 30, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I think the show has excellent values and I will get my children on it just as soon as they're old enough to enjoy it



You know what I love about it? I think you mentioned it earlier, but it is just pure imagination. In almost every episode I am amazed at what they actually come up with. And it has these beautiful moments as well, like in a Miyazaki film. And Marceline. 

There is dark stuff. Like really dark sometimes. But I don't think anything beyond any other scary kids stuff. Kids love that stuff. I did when I was a kid. I still do now


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 30, 2014)

Marceline is my fav too...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 30, 2014)

Marcline in no way compares to BMO. In fact she  was a bit of a dick in princess day.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 30, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Marcline in no way compares to BMO. In fact she  was a bit of a dick in princess day.



that's why shes so great


----------



## slightlytouched (Sep 30, 2014)

LSP LSP LSP LSP!    I've felt the need to chant that for a while.....when is it coming back??!! Withdrawal going on here!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 30, 2014)

Steven universe and the regular show also seem to be on hold. They are all at really good points.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 3, 2014)

Seems Pen hasn't been working on it (writing at least) for quite a while now. 
Good news is there is a potential film . . . at some point. 

http://www.rollingstone.com/tv/features/adventure-time-the-trippiest-show-on-television-20141002


----------



## Crispy (Oct 3, 2014)

He hasn't stopped writing or directing. He's just stepped down from the management position that was taking up his time and wearing him out. Now he's just one of many storyboard artists and writers on the show.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Crispy (Oct 8, 2014)

She's a real living boy


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 8, 2014)

Crispy said:


> She's a real living boy


BMO lost is one of best episodes.
"Ricky!!"
"Bravery!!"


----------



## Crispy (Oct 13, 2014)

Preview of "Jake the Brick"

Preview of "Astral Plane"

Show returns with the episode "Ghost Fly" on 28th October


----------



## Crispy (Oct 22, 2014)

I have just taken delivery of "The Art of Ooo"

It's fantastic.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 22, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I have just taken delivery of "The Art of Ooo"
> 
> It's fantastic.
> 
> ...


You've no idea of my current levels of jealousy...


----------



## Crispy (Nov 26, 2014)

There's 4 new episodes this week btw. I'm saving them up for the weekend, but the first two are excellent by all reports


----------



## slightlytouched (Nov 29, 2014)

oldgergl 
Wooohoooo!


----------



## Crispy (Mar 19, 2015)

Jesse Moynihan on the direction AT is taking these days: http://jessemoynihan.com/?p=2361

"In my mind, the thing I really wanted to get away from, was the complete narrative handholding that embodies not only kids television, but almost all television: The ideology that demands we understand at all times what the character feels, what the conflict is, _how exactly the audience should feel_, and maybe the moral message."

A recent episode had the line, in response to being asked if the character would join a collective consciousness: "It's one option. I would know the ecstasy of my ego-death."
This is not a cartoon for children any more. Except it still is


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 19, 2015)

It's my game of thrones, i've never seen game of thrones, but it's a story I'd like to discuss around the water cooler. Unfortunately nobody other than my 8 year old daughter really cares.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 19, 2015)

I really should try this again I guess.


----------



## butcher (Mar 19, 2015)

I am relatively late in coming to AT and am watching episodes randomly with the sprogs, however I still blown away by the complexity of the characters, the Ice King is my fav.  Chaotic, not quite evil, not really good and just loves a Princess.

ETA waiting for the Lego AT kits to start appearing too.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 20, 2015)

I think he is just fixated on Betty, and is confused. We have not had nearly enough Betty since she jumped through the time hole thing.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 20, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I really should try this again I guess.


I was going to say skip seasons 1 & 2 so you get to the meatier bits quicker, but then I scanned the episode list and there's some classics in there. So I say start at the beginning. They're only 10 minutes so if you don't like the one you're watching, the next one will be along soon


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 20, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I was going to say skip seasons 1 & 2 so you get to the meatier bits quicker, but then I scanned the episode list and there's some classics in there. So I say start at the beginning. They're only 10 minutes so if you don't like the one you're watching, the next one will be along soon


I tried the first 4 a while back and just didn't get it at all. Will get a load more when I have a minute or two free.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 20, 2015)

Maybe start with S2 - "It Came From The Nightosphere" is a great episode.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 20, 2015)

I think it would be better to start from season 4 then later delve into seasons 1-3 to find out what you need to know about the back story. That's how I got hooked. . . and yes I know 'Finn the human' was the second part to the prisomo litch cliffhanger, but its a good meaty story that sets the scene. 

Having said that, ep one season one is pretty good. I think its the zombie sleepover. That sets the tone quite nicely too.


----------



## butcher (Mar 21, 2015)

Just saw 'Simon and Marcy' yesterday, really poignant episode, it outlined the Ice King and Marcelines  early relationship.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 21, 2015)

Have you seen 'I remember you'? Brings a tear to the eye.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 21, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I have just taken delivery of "The Art of Ooo"
> 
> It's fantastic.
> 
> ...


I think I need to get that.


----------



## butcher (Mar 21, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Have you seen 'I remember you'? Brings a tear to the eye.


ooo no, will do.

Me and my mate are thinking of getting these and having an AT watchathon:


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 22, 2015)

Oh no! My preferred adventure time (and Steven universe / regular show) watching site has vanished. Anyone know of any others?


----------



## slightlytouched (Mar 24, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh no! My preferred adventure time (and Steven universe / regular show) watching site has vanished. Anyone know of any others?


I can still get it on Kickass.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 24, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh no! My preferred adventure time (and Steven universe / regular show) watching site has vanished. Anyone know of any others?


Watchcartoononline.com has them, url from memory so if it doesn't work let me know and I'll check it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 24, 2015)

BigTom said:


> Watchcartoononline.com has them, url from memory so if it doesn't work let me know and I'll check it


Excellent, thank you. There were two decent sites I used that both vanished on the same day and left the same line of text in their place. I thought it might have been an internet purge.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 24, 2015)

Oh, looks like the ones that said they were 'gone forever with no plans to return', are back. Maybe my provider is being a dick (I'm not at home right now).


----------



## Crispy (May 22, 2015)

6 episodes next week to round off the season!


----------



## 8den (May 22, 2015)

Has anyone watched Rick and Morty?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 24, 2015)

So what's the cosmic owl done now??


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 27, 2015)

I've recently started watching Steven Universe, I'm watching it here http://theworldofstevenuniverse.blogspot.co.uk/p/steven-universe-season-1-english.html

I'm absolutely totally and utterly in love with it.


----------



## Thora (Jun 27, 2015)

Steven Universe has the best theme tune.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 27, 2015)

Thora said:


> Steven Universe has the best theme tune.



It really does. I sing it all the time. It's my earworm at the moment (hence my tagline).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm not enjoying the new Steven universe opening. I hate change. Some nice story development but I worry they are giving away too much too soon. Not a complaint I would usually make, but soon Steven will be a warrior at his full potential and the group dynamic will be lost. It's sort of happening already.

Here is my favourite song from Steven universe.
Io


----------



## Crispy (Oct 28, 2015)

Season 7 starts next week!







ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I think I need to get that.


PS: You really do.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 28, 2015)

Looking forward to stakes.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 28, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm not enjoying the new Steven universe opening. I hate change. Some nice story development but I worry they are giving away too much too soon. Not a complaint I would usually make, but soon Steven will be a warrior at his full potential and the group dynamic will be lost. It's sort of happening already.




I quite like the development of Steven.  I think he is still a long way from  reaching full potential.  I mean he relies on someone else for any offensive capability for a start.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm not sure what my favorite song is.  I was blown away  by  stronger than you when i first heard it  but have cooled a bit on it now.  same  with  do it for  her/him  although  that  does still get a giggle  for the melodramatics. 
and then there's  Haven't You Noticed (I'm a Star) as sung by Marceline Abadeer herself (*Olivia Olson*)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 28, 2015)

Also given the giant woman song... Steven really does take after his dad.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 4, 2015)

New series has not exactly got off to a great start. Slightly underwhelming so far. I hope things pick up and we get to stakes.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 10, 2015)

Those episodes were messed up.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 18, 2015)

The mini series is brutal.


Also this show stopped being for younger children a looooong time ago.  

actually  no we just forgot  you can have shows that  people like on multiple levels   but  i do think the show  has probably  grown up alongside it's audience.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 20, 2015)

Goth cow


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 29, 2016)

WE ARE THE CRYSTAL GEMS
WE'LL ALWAYS SAVE THE DAY
AND IF YOU THINK WE CAN'T 
WE'LL ALWAYS FIND A WAY

current earworm from watching with my nephew.
but it's a cheery heartening one, so i'm not complaining


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 30, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> WE ARE THE CRYSTAL GEMS
> WE'LL ALWAYS SAVE THE DAY
> AND IF YOU THINK WE CAN'T
> WE'LL ALWAYS FIND A WAY
> ...


Strong in the real way is my favourite.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 30, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> The mini series is brutal.
> 
> 
> Also this show stopped being for younger children a looooong time ago.
> ...


The first episode has got zombies and people eating zombies.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 6, 2016)

Well crap.  It's ending in two seasons

Cult Hit Animated Series ‘Adventure Time’ To End In 2018


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 6, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Well crap.  It's ending in two seasons
> 
> Cult Hit Animated Series ‘Adventure Time’ To End In 2018


Tits.
Regular show is done next year, only 45 eps to go. . . And now this.

Bum.

Steven universe is my backup, but I bet even that is ending. They had better come up with something new fast. Those bears and that gumball are not going to cut it. My daughter has even started watching star vs the forces of evil and those little ponies.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 6, 2016)

I hope they wrap it all up.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 6, 2016)

Gumball is ending too.  Never watched it though. 

I think a well thought out ending is better than a sudden cancelation.

Or just going to shit over time.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 6, 2016)

Steven Universe does feel like it would have a shorter life than others. It is suited to having an actual over arcing plot.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 6, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Gumball is ending too.  Never watched it though.
> 
> I think a well thought out ending is better than a sudden cancelation.
> 
> Or just going to shit over time.


Gumball looks great but the stories are shit and not funny. It recently picked up though with a few cool ideas like the anime fight and the remote control. I would really have liked to see it go a bit meta when they went through the other side of the tv, and realise they were a cartoon etc. I hate that dad rabbit.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 6, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Steven Universe does feel like it would have a shorter life than others. It is suited to having an actual over arcing plot.


Yes I think that steven universe has started to do a sort of 'lost'. It felt very much like it had a finite adventure course to run, but it keeps on opening new doors that didn't feel like they were part of the original plan.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 26, 2017)

Just watched the islands miniseries

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn

1 and 2 are fine 3 and 4 are good  5-8  are damn good.  at least all the back story stuff is  fantastic.	it wraps aup a little too quickly in places but  still  daaaaamn


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 26, 2017)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Just watched the islands miniseries
> 
> daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn
> 
> 1 and 2 are fine 3 and 4 are good  5-8  are damn good.  at least all the back story stuff is  fantastic.	it wraps aup a little too quickly in places but  still  daaaaamn


What what what? All of it? I didn't think it was out until the end of January!!!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 26, 2017)

it's..... avalible....



Spoiler: Don't copy that floppy!



Watch Online Cartoons
except  episode 4  which shows episode 3 again on that site  so an alternative link here for that episode
Adventure Time S08E10 - Islands Part 4: Imaginary Resources


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 26, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What what what? All of it? I didn't think it was out until the end of January!!!


basically  it  was released on streaming services in the US  earlyer than the TV airing.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 26, 2017)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> basically  it  was released on stthis reaming services in the US  earlyer than the TV airing.


Ok cool.
I haven't even started one season 8 yet. Just two EPs in now. I'll be back up there soon. I know I should be saving this, but I guess I can watch it all again with my daughter on the big TV tomorrow.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 26, 2017)

It's good for two watches.  I'm seriously tempted to watch some of the episodes again right now.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 26, 2017)

Ooh a skateboard one, the daughter will like that!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 9, 2017)

I was quite disappointed by islands, not as bad as stakes. You would have expected more from such huge reveals though. Lately I have preferred the non arc discoveries like that James Baxter was actually saying "games bookstore".
And doctor princess. We already knew she wasn't a real princess, it was just her surname, but then to find out she wasn't really a doctor either. . . Doctor was just her first name and there was a mix up at the hospital. Ha.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 28, 2018)

So we are nearly at the end.

While we are waiting for the finale, enjoy this blatant Chinese rip off.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 28, 2018)

Has it been any good recently? Stopped watching after islands.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 28, 2018)

Me too. 

Not because I disliked it just because I wanted to finish it off in one or two binges rather than dragging it out.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 28, 2018)

Crispy said:


> Has it been any good recently? Stopped watching after islands.



Been some good ones but some boring ones that don't go anywhere. Jake's origins were good, I think that was after islands. Islands was a really quite disappointing.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 28, 2018)

Not quite as much a rip off as miracle star, gumballs Chinese rip off.
Apparently this is more of a fan thing and not commercial.
Anyway, here is another with a rather cool title.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 4, 2018)

RIP



I decent enough send off. There have been a few duff episodes and I think it had run it's course. 
Much better than the not great 'stakes' and the not all it should have been 'islands'. 
A very cool intro / outro idea.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 5, 2018)

Just me then?
Just watched it again and a tear came to my eye.
Full end here. . .


----------



## BigTom (Oct 24, 2019)

Adventure Time Revived at HBO Max

Four new hour long specials to be made, synopsis of each in the linked article. 3 are centred on other characters with one being finn and Jake.

Not sure how i feel about a 60 minute format, i liked the 10 minute format but i am excited to have this back again, hopefully it's not shit!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 24, 2019)

Oof, 60 minutes is going to be quite tough. I didn't enjoy the almost spin offs in stakes etc. 
I was actually ok with it ending, there's not much more to say is there?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 24, 2019)

AT was best when it took a silly idea and ran it off a cliff until it fell apart. All the continuity and lore just stifled it. Hour long episodes sound awful.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 25, 2020)

Anyone seen Wards new series on Netflix? I might have to pay for a subscription, it sounds ace.


----------



## Reno (Apr 25, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Gumball looks great but the stories are shit and not funny. It recently picked up though with a few cool ideas like the anime fight and the remote control. I would really have liked to see it go a bit meta when they went through the other side of the tv, and realise they were a cartoon etc. I hate that dad rabbit.


I've worked on that show and it was one of my least happy working experiences.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 25, 2020)

Crispy said:


> AT was best when it took a silly idea and ran it off a cliff until it fell apart. All the continuity and lore just stifled it. Hour long episodes sound awful.


I dunno.  I liked a lot of  the  character reveal lore stuff. Especially  with simon and marcy. 
I do think some of the funniest stuff is   when  shit just  gets  very strange.

I do think  60min is a long  time.   If it was  because  there were a couple of things the  people  wanted to do  but  couldn't  because of  the  normal run time   I'm not totally against it   but  it does feel like  this is much closer to   company mandated.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 25, 2020)

Reno said:


> I've worked on that show and it was one of my least happy working experiences.


That is very disappointing to hear. I've worked on hugely shit shows that have been super fun to make and very popular ones that have been an absolute nightmare. Can't think of anything off the top of my head that was great and also great fun to make. Not cartoons btw.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 25, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Anyone seen Wards new series on Netflix? I might have to pay for a subscription, it sounds ace.


Just watching episode 1 now.  It's odd.  

the podcast stuff is... well the first is on drugs  so I kinda feel  it's a little... tame for someone who has been on urban for a while. 

The animation is fairly cool  very colourful and some really weird stuff  like  the  reverse birthing transporter.

I think i'm going to have to watch a couple of  episodes  then report back.


----------



## Reno (Apr 25, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That is very disappointing to hear. I've worked on hugely shit shows that have been super fun to make and very popular ones that have been an absolute nightmare. Can't think of anything off the top of my head that was great and also great fun to make. Not cartoons btw.


Same here. The quality of a show or film isn't necessarily related to how enjoyable it is to work on them.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 25, 2020)

Reno said:


> Same here. The quality of a show or film isn't necessarily related to how enjoyable it is to work on them.


There have perhaps been a few that were great to work on that I am incredibly proud of. . . . .but then nobody watched.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 25, 2020)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Just watching episode 1 now.  It's odd.
> 
> the podcast stuff is... well the first is on drugs  so I kinda feel  it's a little... tame for someone who has been on urban for a while.
> 
> ...


Don't say it's shit, I'm probably going to subscribe today just to tune in.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 25, 2020)

Jesse Moynihan is artistic director on the new series, so you can expect high weirdness 
(he's mostly responsible for all the occult/subconscious/spiritual weirdness in AT)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 26, 2020)

Ok first episode was OK  but I can't help feel  that it might have been better at half the length. 
This might just be  me   feeling that  the topic they were discussing that time  was  one that I had heard long before.

Going to give episode 2 a go now.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 26, 2020)

OK so i'm on episode 3 and I love the art and the music  and I even appreciate the framing device  but I do think they could pare down the philosophy stuff a bit. I don't inherently dislike that stuff but it comes across as a little kookie.

E2A:
I've finished 4 now.  It's growing on me but the podcast stuff reminds me (in not a great way) of just chatting shit with folks when we were wasted.

ATOMIC SUPLEX  Have you watched any yet?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 8, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Don't say it's shit, I'm probably going to subscribe today just to tune in.


So did you watch it?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 8, 2020)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> So did you watch it?


Not yet. I'm being a cheap skate.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 8, 2020)

it's a strong flavour.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 8, 2020)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> it's a strong flavour.


I should probably just sign up. I've seen bits on you tube and liked it. I'm just afraid that if I sign up to Netflix I'll never get anything done.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 8, 2020)

you survied the rest of the internet didn't you?

got if you can survive youtube you can survive anything


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 8, 2020)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> you survied the rest of the internet didn't you?
> 
> got if you can survive youtube you can survive anything


Humm, that is true. It might at least tear me away from reaction videos.


----------



## BigTom (May 8, 2020)

Trailer out for Adventure Time: Distant Lands









						Adventure Time: Distant Lands trailer teases a sci-fi epic for BMO
					

HBO Max’s first revival special is all about the little robot




					www.polygon.com


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 8, 2020)

it looks....



ehhhh...   BMO  works best in a context  and they don't give enough of the context to  really  get much info.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 13, 2020)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> it looks....
> 
> 
> 
> ehhhh...   BMO  works best in a context  and they don't give enough of the context to  really  get much info.



I think it looks a bit disappointing. The story has finished. 
Instead of looking like one of those cool BMO stand alone episodes like Bubble or Football, it's a typical spin off caper/road trip /adventure film. I'm not holding out a lot of hope. I didn't much care for the side(ish) stories of stakes and islands either (though islands would have been ok if not so sectioned off).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 13, 2020)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> So did you watch it?


Now I have. 
I like it, but not all of it. Some episodes are better than others. 
If you think of it as a TV show it's not going to be great. It's a very very elaborate set of pod cast interviews. 
I'd like to say I'm totally down with the radical pod cast bits, but they are quite jarring when set against the ongoing narrative. As boring as it it, I think I would have preferred the pod casts to be re-scripted. The way that characters just launch into a tone of familiarity on a subject that hasn't been asked about is weird. . . but like I said, if you just think of it a very nicely dressed pod cast then it's ok - Though in that case there is perhaps too much extra story. 

But in short I like it, I like the music, and it's doing something new. I think I just boringly prefer the story and the weirdness to the pod casts.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 13, 2020)

Yeah  i'm on the same angle.
I kinda prefer  when the  discussion itself  is  just  weird.  I think  one of my favorites is  the one on magic  just  because  it is...  nuts.
I also  quite like  the  one  where he is  in the fantasy world   because the podcast stuff  really jarred with the visuals.

the music is  great.   love the transfer music particularly.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 13, 2020)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Yeah  i'm on the same angle.
> I kinda prefer  when the  discussion itself  is  just  weird.  I think  one of my favorites is  the one on magic  just  because  it is...  nuts.
> I also  quite like  the  one  where he is  in the fantasy world   because the podcast stuff  really jarred with the visuals.
> 
> the music is  great.   love the transfer music particularly.


I'm not at the end yet. The magic one was the best pod cast so far but was one of the bigger leaps from the 'cartoon' story. I liked the one where the demon was up the guys bum. Was his name cheese cake or something? The one I just watched had barely any pod cast and was much better. I feel like a charlatan for saying so. The pod casts themselves are exactly the sort of thing I like to fall asleep to. 
One thing that really grates on me is the swearing. There really is no need, and there is no charm to it. It's almost like it's there just to prove it's an adult show. I watched that Harley Quinn cartoon on channel 4 last Thursday after rick and morty and my god, so shite. The swearing was non stop but basically it was a kids show that just added blood and swearing to make it adult. Reminded me a bit of some of that 90s anime that came out on VHS. Basically kids stuff, but they added just enough swearing in the dub (that was not there in the original) to get an 18 rating and make it seem cooler.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 8, 2021)

It's old but I only just saw it and it's great


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 9, 2021)

"One million years dungeon!"
Love me a bit of Lemongrab. 
I never noticed it at the time but it's so obviously Justin Roiland doing the voice.


----------

